# Camoing In Pa



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

drummer boy campground

Anyone ever camp here Thinking of making the trip in 2009


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

There's some discussion in here...Drummer Boy CG (and others)
Probably some in here, too Gettysburg-related Threads and I've got some 'BattleField-from-Horseback" photos in my Gallery if you're interested. Gettysburg is a GREAT vacation. We were just talking last night about wanting to get back for longer than just the 1 day we were able to spend there last year.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> drummer boy campground
> 
> Anyone ever camp here Thinking of making the trip in 2009


I've heard its a good CG. We've stayed at Beacon Hill Camping in Intercourse PA and loved it. Planning another trip there in October... 
check out:

http://www.800padutch.com/beacon.html

Bob


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We camped there early in April 2006 and loved it. Of course, that was before the pool and mini golf opened for the season.
We are looking forward to camping with a small group (5 families) there in late July.

I was told to make your reservations early in the season as they fill up pretty quickly.

Jim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We did last fall. We stayed on School house rd. Nice campground very wooded except for the far back section because thats all new. Saw the pool and slide, look nice but its too cold in the fall. I would camp their again. Easy to get to also. Come off the ramp and its right in front of you.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We tried to get in over Memorial w/e but they were fully booked, we're with a group of tent campers and we found space at Granite Hill Camping Resort, also in Gettysburg, we're excited! Looks to be a couple of shorter walks and tours to entertain the little ones around the battlegrounds.

Have fun if you get in!

Ali


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We stayed at Drummer Boy 2 years ago and really enjoyed it. The park is large and mostly wooded with a newer pool and slide for the kids. We had heard they fill quickly in the summer so we booked early.

We did a day trip to D.C. and were able to catch the tour bus at the campground.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

We stayed at Granite Hill last year - Great Campground. The most difficult Mini Golf course that I have ever played. I hear Drummer Boy is also nice. Great vacation for the History buff. Good Luck!

Mike M


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Stay in the sites way out in the back. Far from the pool or store but so what , walk. If you stay near the pool and store then your right on the highway.


----------

